# how to catch rhino beetles, stag beetles



## ferrester (Jun 19, 2013)

in case you didnt know you can catch them by

slicing a banana with a peel and put it in a plastic zip bag 

pour some beer and mix it until it becomes like a mulch   ( beer spreads the smell)

zip the plastic bag and place it near forest ( only hardwood forest)   no pines   rhinos and stags love oak and other hard wood trees   AND under a light source   i hope no one remove the platic bag   because that sometimes happen

then use a knife or whatever to poke holes in the plastic bag and gently squish the bag to make the substance out...   this will attract beetles but not let the beer dry out

then anywhere between 10:00pm to 3:00am  check the bait (becareful there might be animals too)

catch beetles and store them in different containers or else they will kill each other ( just put moist newspaper in delicup)


ill tell you when i might be ordering so when i do please do this  this will cost you only like 3 dollars

banana and beer ...

and i hope you sleep late because these beetles dont come out at day time  

ill send you some pictures of the rhino beetles you can collect and stags

thank you for reading

---------- Post added 06-19-2013 at 12:04 AM ----------

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...ZTgSvdTrn8xMNRLNWE8i5SmLBsHjVEnScFhILYlLy_d2g

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...fvSugqj00MK6mnm2pph7KP4NC2KYpRU58NIuV1nM93ZsR

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...CKBPViYr7LreGI9lgV6C4r9to8MkUlvEpJzgmSV_bRiC9

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...BGl2KKuFUkiI53MeXhcSQrhtcMf-cfHTyshVBDCGKzkSX


http://www.beetlebreeding.ch/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/385376_373720836033293_347249312_n.jpg


https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...DDNSqvKH-VWQQ_7rjcf7tXTuqYMnuIhVLUIxglGy000Ug


https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...EPG6j82s7BoFb4jYzzFOjvvM7vZDetve1UYDdNc-gOxYA






if you catch some you can contact me and we can think of a deal   (  folding door spiders)


----------

